# (AK) FC-AFC Hunter's Edge Willy Break



## Guest (Dec 3, 2007)

FC-AFC Hunter's Edge Willy Break "Willy" earned his FC-AFC at 4 years old and was a 2007 National Open Qualifier. He is 75 lbs of pure muscle and is very athletic. Amateur Trained and Handled. OFA-Excellent, CERF and CNM Clear (White List). Willy is Black but is Tri-factored and throws all three colors. His Sire is AFC Hawkeye's Viking (NAFC FC CNAFC Ebonstar Lean Mac-Starlab Mad Dash Kate) his Dam is HE's Cutty Sark of Nilak (NFC AFC Storms Riptide Star - CFC CAFC Caroube De Moranville). Willy is a pleasure around the house and in the duck blind. Look for Willy's ad in upcoming HRC Magazine Issues.


For more information and a pedigree contact Roy Redifer (907)250-1844 or email [email protected]


----------

